# Fall Foliage



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Do any of you take short trips to see your state's fall foliage and other fall attractions? We're headed to the Ouatchita ( Wa****a ) trail in the Wichita mountains). Just a short day trip for us. It may be a little early yet though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We've lived where fall leaves were just as spectacular at home as they were getting on the road dealing with traffic. When we lived in the N. GA. Mtns we dreaded leaf looker season. The little town became a nightmare to have to go do any business in. Then when the out of towners were driving on the roads looking at leaves they would all but stop to point at whatever.

The only time we lived anywhere it worked is what you're doing. We lived in N. VA and would drive the Blue Ridge Parkway. We went up there several times a year. I've got some amazing pics after an ice storm with all of the trees covered in ice.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Jim has been on the Blue Ridge Parkway and wants to take me sometime. He said it was beautiful. He went to a sewing machine mechanic school in Greensburg, NC before we married. He was working for Blue Bell making Wranglers jeans then.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is one of those times that you can trust him, it's an amazing drive. We had a bear walk in front of us on one of our trips. The deer wander around amongst picnic tables even when people are present. 

It might be worth it to make a long weekend trip in the middle of the week and rent one of the cabins there to go exploring.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I think we will do that, hopefully soon!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Except for the drive to get there and get home, I don't think you'd regret the trip. Warning though, if you plan to stay in one of the cabins you have to reserve early.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

It'll be next year most likely. We're going to Branson again next month. We have friends that have given us the use of their time share for a few days.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Enjoy.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Well, nothing is turning to fall colors here just yet, but we enjoyed just getting out. We went to Medicine Park in the Lawton, Ok area. That's 2 hour west/north west of my town. It turned out that what we though was a state park was actually a small tourist town. They were having a car show and also had a multitude of motor cyclists there. Party and hang out atmosphere. We just rode around to see the sights. Beautiful lakes and trout fishing areas. I might need to go back in Nov when the fishing starts!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

We're going somewhere near Cherokee, NC the 2nd week in November for 3 days, staying in a cabin for some badly needed R&R.
I'm looking forward to sitting out on the porch early in the morning in the cold mountain air with a hot cup of coffee, with my dog.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

My kind of vacation!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Enjoy your tips,everybody.In my neck of the woods,peak color in the foliage is the end of the month but it's been a hot,dry Sept and I'm seeing a lot of brown leaves already.The soybeans went from green to gold overnight and the corn is shorter than me and is all died up and brown.Even the grass quit growing.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Corn shorter than you CQ? That's pretty dawg gone short!!! Hahaha!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg53 said:


> Corn shorter than you CQ? That's pretty dawg gone short!!! Hahaha!


Cute


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I read some where that some folks are not planting their gardens until later in the Summer since we're staying warmer for so long and are getting so hot in Summer it's cooking the gardens. 

I will live vicariously through you all and your road trips.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I still have tomatoes and okra
even now. Spring gardens to well and some fall gardens do well here. Mid summer just is too hot and burns everthing up.
I understand! It looks like for us, short trips are it. We just talk about everything else.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

We take the bike up Guntersville, then up into Lynchburg. We are lucky here we have woods around us and I’ve seen a few. My favorite time of the year! I have my fall decorations out too.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I love all the seasons since I moved out here.The fall is usually spectacular and I get to see different migrating ducks stop at my pond.It's still good fishing weather or you can go hunting or build a fire and watch the night skies.It's a good time of the year.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> I love all the seasons since I moved out here.The fall is usually spectacular and I get to see different migrating ducks stop at my pond.It's still good fishing weather or you can go hunting or build a fire and watch the night skies.It's a good time of the year.


I'm jealous CQ, especially watching the night skies in complete darkness. No fires for me though.
I might be able to do that next month when we go for a short vacation up in the NC mountains.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> I love all the seasons since I moved out here.The fall is usually spectacular and I get to see different migrating ducks stop at my pond.It's still good fishing weather or you can go hunting or build a fire and watch the night skies.It's a good time of the year.


Now that the pool is gone, we have a perfect spot for an fire. Had a couple and it brings back the memories. Living in a subdivision we can't do some things but that doesn't stop my hubby


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We have a place for bigger "wiener roasting" fire in our woods and we have a chiminea on our deck. When the grandkids and kids are coming we do the bigger one and for just us the chimenea.


----------

